# Generic Java unter JBuilderX ?



## gustav-mega (27. Nov 2004)

Hallo,

ich möchte ein Beispiel von Generic Java in JBuilderX programmieren, aber JBuilder kann "<>" nicht interpretieren. 
Woran kann das liegen? Muss ich noch irgendwelche ExttraEinstellungen tätigen? 

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus,

Gruß,
G.M.


----------



## Reality (27. Nov 2004)

Hi,
geht nur mit JBuilder 2005 und da muss man es extra einstellen.

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## gustav-mega (27. Nov 2004)

ich habe gerade V. 2005 runtergeladen, und wo kann ich es einstellen?

Gruß,
G.M.


----------



## Reality (27. Nov 2004)

Wenn du schon ein Projekt erstellt hast, machst du folgendes:
Project -> Projectproperties -> Path -> Pfad zu JDK 1.5
Dann gehst du auf Java -> Language Feature und Target VM auf Java 1.5

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------

